# Carlos Condit Sig Can Be Yours



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Up for grabs for whoever wants it


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nice job keep up the good work bud.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks really good. If I didn't just get a sig from NCC I might have used that.


----------

